# ipb arcade system(game system)



## DarkRey (Aug 20, 2008)

can we have ipb arcade system mod? 
it will be fun to play against each other and to  try to beat the games' top  scores
example


----------



## alex (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah, I saw this before, I think there was something on Tohea like that.

:\ Someone's gonna figure out to hack it. And the mods will hack the highscores. So will the Admins, and whoever beats them gets banned. Ah, sounds good!


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 20, 2008)

lol
moderators cant change anything in the game but admins can but they are gud people so they wont change any score


----------



## alex (Aug 20, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> lol
> moderators cant change anything in the game but admins can but they are gud people so they wont change any score



Are you sure about that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anyone else want a game system in here? Anyone?


----------



## Hybridx24 (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds good, but they are highly exploitable... Well at least not IPBArcade (I think), but I know v3Arcade was discontinued (until the vB 3.7 version comes out).


----------



## Gore (Aug 21, 2008)

Alex said:
			
		

> DarkRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not funny.

1) The Supervisors and Admins aren't overbearing dictators, and wouldn't ban people for getting higher scores than them or make themselves have the highest scores.

2) There's really /NO/ point in them putting their scores as highest.


----------



## fischju (Aug 21, 2008)

I would prefer a battle system like 1emulation has


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 21, 2008)

Those games are too easily hacked.  I've never seen a forum arcade that didn't have hacked high scores.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 21, 2008)

I want a e points system with a betting thing.  An old ewrestling (yes i am a loser) forum I was on had it and I loved it


----------



## Urza (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, let's bog up the site with more unneeded features so people can waste their time playing shitty flash games.

If your standards are so nonexistent that you would actually want to play browser games, go to one of the several thousand sites dedicated to doing just that. Then, once you've gotten the high score on elf bowling (it only took you a month !), you can buy a T-shirt that says "My life is so worthless that I spend a month playing elf bowling and all I got was this lousy t-shirt".


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 21, 2008)

Also, if its like the ones i've seen that you need "points" to play than their will be alot more spam.


----------



## alex (Aug 21, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> Alex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to be. I know the Admins and Mods are good people, all the the staff is. And yeah, Flash Games CAN be hacked, and WILL be hacked eventually.


----------

